# Interested in buying Peterson Pipe



## jmtaylo3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm interested in buying a Peterson Pipe (Aran #87) but know nothing about the p lip system verses the regular fish tail. Any one have any experience with the Peterson type stem that blows the smoke against the roof of your mouth?

Best Regards,
John:beerchug:


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I've not tried one, but I have a friend who smokes only Peteron P-Lips. He loves them because he feels that he doesn't get any bite from them.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any knowledge about how well the P-lip passes a pipe cleaner? I have heard that it makes it much harder to navigate down the stem.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Peterson Emerald p lip. Its one of my favorite pipes. It does reduce tongue bite, but I do notice it a little on the roof of my mouth. The p lip stem is a little narrower than some of my fishtails and is a little less comfortable to clench. Still a very nice pipe


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a p-lip Kinsale XL13 (straight bulldog). It is a great pipe: comfy to clench, passes a cleaner no problem, and there is indeed very little bite, although if you smoke fast it will dry out the roof of your mouth a little. Would not hesitate to get another.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got four petes, and a kb&b that are p-lips. P-lips are ok to clean - the pipecleaner from the bit end. From the tenon end they sometimes won't make it through the turn (upward) to come out the bit. Not a big deal.
Any smoking technique or tobacco that would give you tongue burn normally will irritate the roof of your mouth with a p-lip. That being said they are very nice to smoke. Sometimes if the smoke is getting hot I will tilt the pipe little to redirect the smoke stream. I do that with regular stems as well. Petes are excellent smokers and make lifelong pipe companions.


----------



## jmtaylo3 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just received the Peterson Aran 87 with the P-lip through my tobacco store.
This pipe is really a great smoker...a real delight! The p-lip works fine. No more tongue bite.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Went out and bought a Peterson Aran 01 banded w/P-lip a couple of days ago. So far I'm quite impressed. It's my dedicated English pipe and it smokes the three different blends I have very well


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

jmtaylo3 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm interested in buying a Peterson Pipe (Aran #87) but know nothing about the p lip system verses the regular fish tail. Any one have any experience with the Peterson type stem that blows the smoke against the roof of your mouth?
> 
> ...


I have a Pete. P-lips sometimes have poor draws. Mine is so-so, but still a good smoker. It's a system pipe, too. Getting the pipe cleaner through the p-lip isn't much of a problem, but on a system pipe it just goes into the moisture chamber, and not into the bowl of the pipe. It is easy to clench, as others have noted.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you are dead set on a Pete, go with the fishtail, will be less of a problem.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I received my first P-lip in the post this morning. If you tend to clench the pipe between your teeth a lot while smoking I would not recommend it. Otherwise it makes for a great smoke; good draw, more flavoursome and no tongue-bite.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Tom Gooding said:


> I received my first P-lip in the post this morning. If you tend to clench the pipe between your teeth a lot while smoking I would not recommend it. Otherwise it makes for a great smoke; good draw, more flavoursome and no tongue-bite.


I think this must depend on the pipe and the smoker, because my p-lip is a fantastic clencher.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I think this must depend on the pipe and the smoker, because my p-lip is a fantastic clencher.


So is mine, especially since I added a rubber tip. It's awesome for clenching.


----------

